# Learn-Video für Adobe Photoshop CS



## Gisela (19. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Leute,

gibt´s im www ein kostenloseses Video zum Einstieg in Adobe Photoshop CS?

Wichtig:
1. Bin absoluter Anfänger
2. habe kein DVD Lesegerät. Dass eine DVD gibt es. Die ist mir aber zu teuer und außerdem (s.o.) kann ich sie ja nicht verwenden.

Danke
Gisela


----------



## holzoepfael (19. Dezember 2004)

Kostenlos wirst du wohl kaum etwas finden.....
Höchstens einige kleinere Tutorials, die mit einem Flashprogramm erklärt werden....
Habe mal von Photoshop für Einsteiger gehört, das kostet aber....

mfg holzoepfael


----------

